# XFX GeForce 8600 GT vs. EVGA GeForce 9500 GT



## lattestone

i'm wondering witch one is better because the 9500gt is $10 less then the 8600gt

GeForce 8600 GT
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3445092&CatId=1558

EVGA GeForce 9500 GT
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4035118&CatId=1558


----------



## Shane

According to Gpu review,the 9500GT is better.

http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=513&card2=574


----------

